# SaltDogg replacement tailgate spreader problems



## Capn_SnowBoss (Jan 12, 2012)

I just went out on my first run with my saltdogg tailgate replacement spreader. I am all excited to get my feet wet with this new spreader, but I was let down in a BIG way.

I had completely dry material (50/50 mix) and went to activate the spreader. It did the jam check and then the overload check, all was OK. It wasn't feeding much material though so I upped the auger speed as well as the spinner speed. I still didn't hear anything that sounded like it was getting any additional material so I get out of the cab to look and my thought was true. So I raised the bed to see if that would help feed the material down. I might have raised the bed a total of 3 degrees and all of a sudden a bulge appeared in the stainless steel disc that houses the gear casing for the spinner/auger. I undo that and work all the material free to only have it happen again.

My question is, can you feed these things with only straight salt to avoid jamming? That stuff is EXPENSIVE! Anyways, please let me know any and all feedback that might help.

Thanks


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I have 2 truckcraft tailgate D-icers and I run Clearlane through mine and it is wet material. I never have problems with it jamming or anything and if I use rock salt when the temps are not as low it does even better since it dry. The design of the salt dogg unit is comparable to the downeaster units just looking at them and I know there a few guys on here who run the downeaster with the center discharge and they dont have any problems. I wish I could help you more, but these type of spreaders work very well most of the time. Good Luck


----------



## Capn_SnowBoss (Jan 12, 2012)

Burkartsplow;1412191 said:


> I have 2 truckcraft tailgate D-icers and I run Clearlane through mine and it is wet material. I never have problems with it jamming or anything and if I use rock salt when the temps are not as low it does even better since it dry. The design of the salt dogg unit is comparable to the downeaster units just looking at them and I know there a few guys on here who run the downeaster with the center discharge and they dont have any problems. I wish I could help you more, but these type of spreaders work very well most of the time. Good Luck


Thanks for your help. It could be a lack of experience showing through. I will keep plugging away at it or I should say unplugging away!


----------



## CMartin (Aug 15, 2011)

I purchased that same setup this year and would like to hear anything you have learned about it. Still hopeful that we get a storm or two but haven't gotten to use it yet.


----------



## Capn_SnowBoss (Jan 12, 2012)

CMartin;1414110 said:


> I purchased that same setup this year and would like to hear anything you have learned about it. Still hopeful that we get a storm or two but haven't gotten to use it yet.


Well long story short the dealer that installed my SaltDogg tailgate insert left the disperse slider all the way closed, so when I went to use the thing it was jamming and overloading every 5 seconds. Needless to say it was frustrating. Once I brought it back to the shop and took the spinner off (which is really easy btw) I quickly realized what the problem was. I then proceeded to empty out one ton of material in no time with zero problems.

I am buying a 200 lb/ft of force dump bed vibrator kit to help to ease the salt/sand down the dumpbody. Also, since the saltdogg control module won't come out of the truck all year round the vibrator kit will also help in the summer months with hauling dirt, mulch, etc. The wiring will be super easy too since they give you the connection wire to the vibrator already.

The best price I found was $175 shipped at http://www.angelos-supplies.com/sno...oductID/145144/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN,EAN that place. Everywhere else was $240+.


----------

